# Containet for Dendrobium



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 25, 2011)

I need to repot a tall caned (19") Dendrobium Hawaiian Wedding orchid that was given to me as a keiki in December 2010.
I stuck it in a 3 " clear plastic pot with your basic sm. fir bark with sponge rock, charcoal. Since this was in December and it was dormant it was more a holding pot than a home. Now that it has fresh new roots I would like to put it in a 4" wooden slat basket to hang outside this Summer.How do I keep the medium inside the basket since moss hold more water than they like?
Thanks in advance 
Jim


----------



## Shiva (Mar 25, 2011)

I would suggest a mix of large bark and wood charcoal pieces mixed in with the moss. Use a medium size basket to allow for future growth.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks...so go bulky with the media...great idea! 
I have been reading about your green house issues. I have no suggestions but you are the best and only good things will come your way with patience.
My set up is inside and I am always concerned with a better environment for my orchids...it is like having children all over again
Jim
:crazy:


----------



## Shiva (Mar 25, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> Thanks...so go bulky with the media...great idea!
> I have been reading about your green house issues. I have no suggestions but you are the best and only good things will come your way with patience.
> My set up is inside and I am always concerned with a better environment for my orchids...it is like having children all over again
> Jim
> :crazy:



Well that certainly deserves a Thank You note, so Thank You!.


----------

